# obvious '' plagiat'' in classical ..in other words rip-offs classical composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is being inspired and ripping of another composer by all mean all his blue print?
Have you seen this in classical.

But where do we drawn the line between being inspired and being cheating easily riping off
somebody else work...?

What about it folks?

:tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Any composer who uses Alberti base is clearly ripping off Domenico Alberti. Oh wait, Alberti wasn't the first to use it? He ripped off someone else? Never mind then.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

They pretty much all copy other composers in some way or another.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dose being unique exist, like perse says la gnossienne of satie, no one try to rip him off, even if there is sutch a straighfoward simplicity?

Than i would says Hovhaness did not plagiat Host, he was just inspired and both are genieous to the same level, i got to admit it's a tricky question.This all boil down to perception of others.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Was just listening to Scriabin's 3rd symphony and was reminded of this thread. I thought I heard a lot of Wagner in the 1st movement. Not so much of the stealing kind but more of the influenced kind. Also, I thought I heard some Bruckner too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think this is a widely accepted one. Wikipedia says they are basically the same except Mozart added some or ornamentation.

http://www.whosampled.com/sample/95...ch-Händel-And-With-His-Stripes-We-Are-Healed/


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think this is a widely accepted one. Wikipedia says they are basically the same except Mozart added some or ornamentation.
> 
> http://www.whosampled.com/sample/95...ch-Händel-And-With-His-Stripes-We-Are-Healed/


That was a fairly popular subject for fugues. It's also used by Haydn in one of the quartets opus 20 number 5 in F minor last movement and by Bach in the WTC book two, the A minor fugue. Though Mozart probably came to know it from his orchestration of the Messiah.


----------

